# Dossier : Windows Vista Beta 1 en images

## TaLiTaCuM

Mais de quoi donc aura l'air le prochain Windows ? 

Nuxo nous propose un dossier complet sur la nouvelle release de Microsoft Windows : nom de code (?) ou définitif : Vista.

Arrivée prévue sur votre PC : courant 2006.

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.nuxo.net/article-370-dossier---windows-vista-beta-1-en-images.html

 

----------

## Enlight

Putain j'ai avalé de travers... j'ai d'abord cru à un spam mais après vérification c'est bien un "vrai" gentooïste qui nous fait ce coup  :Rolling Eyes: 

Et avec un titre pas conforme en plus  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kopp

Le plus drôle, c'est la première phrase de l'article :  *Quote:*   

> Le jour tant attendu est enfin arrivé

 

Quand on ne connait pas encore la suite, de la phrase on se dit : Ouhlà, ça commence bien!

C'est marrant comme tous les gentooïstes et autres linuxiens se passionnent de l'évolution de windows vista, il suffit juste de regarder le nombre de sujets là-dessus dans le forum off-the-wall, qu'ils soient à but dérisoire ou envieux ou expectatif (ça existe ce mot ???)

----------

## Zazbar

A part l'aspect graphique, je ne vois vraiment rien de nouveau... Ha si, la correction automatique des bugs ...qui me laisse somme toute assez perplexe .... bon c'est sur que pour windows c'est vraiment utile ... mais bon je vois pas ce que cela pourra changer aux erreurs que font les developpeurs, ni comment ils les corrigeront .... bref voila un OS que je n'aurais l'occasion d'utiliser qu'au travail (contraint et forcé) !

----------

## anigel

 *kopp wrote:*   

> [...]ou expectatif (ça existe ce mot ???)

 

Il me semble, oui. Au pire, tu viens de l'inventer, donc oui, ça existe  :Laughing:  !

----------

## kopp

Et bien, en fait, apparemment, non. Enfin, d'après mon bon vieux Larousse, ça n'existe pas. Il y a seulement la forme "être dans l'expectative" qui veut dire "attitude prudente de quelqu'un qui attend avant de se décider".

L'idée que je voulais exprimer dériverait plutôt du verbe anglais expect, dans le sens où les gens attendent la chose, voire même avec une pointe d'impatience ...

Enfin, l'essentiel, c'est que l'idée a due être comprise ...

Bon, pour essayer de ne pas être trop off-topic, pour revenir sur l'aspect graphique, c'est quand même une des choses sur lesquelles les dév windows se concentrent le plus, et à mon goût, ce n'est pas trop mal réussi du tout, le bureau est beaucoup plus sobre qu'avant, j'aime bien toute l'inferface, même si ça reste un windows et donc que ça me gène...Un beau boulot à ce niveau là je trouve. Pour le reste je ne peux pas juger!

----------

## naerex

 *Quote:*   

> Arrivée prévue sur votre PC : courant 2006.

 

T'entends ça ma gentoo ! courant 2006 ya un dual boot qui va se créer tout seul avec vista !!!

on en pleure encore de rire...  :Laughing:   :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gulivert

ben perso, win je m'en fou, mais j'aimerais bien tester OSX x86 par contre. Pour l'heure, la gentoo est de mise  :Very Happy: 

Dossier trop long, j'aim atté que les images, et la conclusion, mais vu ce qui marque sur la conclusion, je vais pas plus m'y interesser

----------

## blorent

Ce qui aurait été vraiment inovateur c'est un nouveau design pour les écrans bleus "Fatal error"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkael

 *blorent wrote:*   

> Ce qui aurait été vraiment inovateur c'est un nouveau design pour les écrans bleus "Fatal error"  

 

ben ils les avaient pas changé en rouge ou un truc comme ça?

----------

## kernelsensei

TITRE SVP  :Evil or Very Mad: 

nan mais, deja que ca pollue ...

----------

## antoine

 *blorent wrote:*   

> Ce qui aurait été vraiment inovateur c'est un nouveau design pour les écrans bleus "Fatal error"  

 

Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : apparemment les écrans bleus vont être remplacés pas des écrans rouges (en tout cas pour les erreurs les plus graves) !

http://www.sur-la-toile.com/mod_News_article_552___.html

Sinon perso je trouve que Microsoft fait de très bon kits clavier/souris (même si toutes les touches "multimedia" ne fonctionnent pas avec ma Gentoo adorée...)

----------

## scout

Moi j'aurais pas appellé ça Vista, j'aurais appelé ça disneyland.

ça va être une pompe à fric ce truc, tout le monde va adorer le style bubulle pipi caca, mais ces pauvres continuent à faire des interfaces inutiles et lourdes qui vont ramener de plus en plus de gens expérimentés vers linux.

Je ne pense pas que les entreprises seront ravies par cet OS bouffeur de ressources d'ailleurs.

En tout cas J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas oublier d'ajouter un controle parental sur la fonctionnalité de zoom des icones ... oups, excusez moi, j'ai cru que c'était un autre jeu vidéo, comme FreeCell ou le démineur.

J'espère qu'ils ont fait une mise à jour du pinball, ça fait des années que je l'attends.

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *antoine wrote:*   

> Sinon perso je trouve que Microsoft fait de très bon kits clavier/souris (même si toutes les touches "multimedia" ne fonctionnent pas avec ma Gentoo adorée...)

 

+1

----------

## pijalu

[leger troll]

Le coup du "Correction Automatique" de bugs m'as fait pleurer.... Comment peut on avoir dire des conneries pareilles avec un cerveau ? J'ai peut-etre raté le second degrée, mais c'est qu'il est bien caché...  L'auteur doit avoir fait partie du casting de Vaillant (et plus C*N que BAT)... 

Ou alors c'est une option lorsqu'un programme a crasher, à la seconde execution Windows sort une belle message box (animé, c'est Vista silvouplait) "Le programme a tres tres bien tourné et a fini son execution(TM)" ... apres 2h d'usage, tu ne sais plus rien faire, mais tu as l'impression que tout vas bien...

Mouais.... c'est une idée...

[/leger troll]

(mea-culpa: j'ai ete regarder le dossier juste pour faire un troll, pardon mon pere, je dirais 10 "Notre Linus" et 3 "Saint RMS")

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> ben perso, win je m'en fou, mais j'aimerais bien tester OSX x86 par contre. Pour l'heure, la gentoo est de mise 
> 
> Dossier trop long, j'aim atté que les images, et la conclusion, mais vu ce qui marque sur la conclusion, je vais pas plus m'y interesser

 

[legerement offtopic]

MacOS X86: excellent... s'ils decident de ne pas se figer sur leur propre matos, Apple va exploser Vista.... et linux  :Sad:  [du moins pour le desktop end-user en l'etat des choses...]

[/legerement offtopic]

----------

## zdra

Moi ce qui m'a fait pleuré de rire avec vista c'est une interview de je ne sais plus qui de chez MS qui avait un truc du style "Windows vista détecte quand une application devient instable et la ferme en toute sécurité". J'adore le principe d'une application qui devient instable  :Laughing: 

Sinon je confirme que MS fait de très bonne souris, mais évidement ils ont de la concurence sur ce marché, donc ils essayent de faire qqch qui tient la route.

----------

## blorent

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> MacOS X86: excellent... s'ils decident de ne pas se figer sur leur propre matos, Apple va exploser Vista.... et linux  [du moins pour le desktop end-user en l'etat des choses...

 

Apparemment faudra attendre un peu avant d'avoir un OSx qui tourne sur n'importe quel pc, ils passent à Intel mais il faudra quand même un Mac pour le faire tourner.  Pour le moment il existe juste des versions "piratées" installable sur x86 qui ont l'air pas mal foututes mais bon ça reste de l'approximatif...

----------

## pijalu

[Deviation]

Honnetement, je ne sais pas ce qu'Apple a foutu, mais pour l'approximatif je suis pas si sur... Le TPM est totalement "oublier", Rosetta tourne plus que correctement (C'est marrant d'avoir un deamon en archi PowerPC avec d'autre en archi Intel)... le bidule est stable...(OK: Pas de driver pour tout, mais c deja le prob avec Darwin (qui est en OSS pour info)).... Pour une version "Apple Alpha" (commnent on peut appeller ca ?) c deja plus stable qu'un Windows RTM...

Ce que je trouve amusant, c'est que beaucoup de monde a pas tres bien compris un detail: Pourquoi Apple a t'il fait une protection si facile a contourner.... En tout cas, moi, si j'etaits Steve Jobs, j'aurais pas fait mieux : Laissons passer un DVD d'installation [Pour quoi faire ? ils sont pas capable de faire un systeme pre-installer ? Comme s'il allait pas apparaitre dans les 2 jours sur des reseaux pirates...] et regardons si y'a des PC-istes qui sont interessé.... Y'a peut-etre un marché.... et de quoi rendre Bill Gates malade (ils me semble que MS a fait un coup comparable a Apple en 1984...)

Enfin, c'est ca ou alors chez Apple, c'est juste des imbéciles... (des imbéciles avec un gout certain du design je l'accorde)

[/Deviation]

Mais bon, a choisir une domination... je prefere ma gentoo...  :Wink: 

----------

## pounard

vivement windows vista lsd, puisqu'apparament les djeunz sortis de la cave a momo sont plus fort que les techos microsoft pour optimiser le bouzin windows.

----------

## Enlight

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> [Deviation]
> 
> Honnetement, je ne sais pas ce qu'Apple a foutu, mais pour l'approximatif je suis pas si sur... Le TPM est totalement "oublier", Rosetta tourne plus que correctement (C'est marrant d'avoir un deamon en archi PowerPC avec d'autre en archi Intel)... le bidule est stable...(OK: Pas de driver pour tout, mais c deja le prob avec Darwin (qui est en OSS pour info)).... Pour une version "Apple Alpha" (commnent on peut appeller ca ?) c deja plus stable qu'un Windows RTM...
> 
> Ce que je trouve amusant, c'est que beaucoup de monde a pas tres bien compris un detail: Pourquoi Apple a t'il fait une protection si facile a contourner.... En tout cas, moi, si j'etaits Steve Jobs, j'aurais pas fait mieux : Laissons passer un DVD d'installation [Pour quoi faire ? ils sont pas capable de faire un systeme pre-installer ? Comme s'il allait pas apparaitre dans les 2 jours sur des reseaux pirates...] et regardons si y'a des PC-istes qui sont interessé.... Y'a peut-etre un marché.... et de quoi rendre Bill Gates malade (ils me semble que MS a fait un coup comparable a Apple en 1984...)
> ...

 

De la mêm manière que L4linux tourne sur le même matos que le kernel linux (à version d'OSkit équivalentes), open Darwin tournera là où les drivers FreeBSD le permettent (soit à peu près comme linux quelques mois avant) donc non, c'est pas approximatif.

Protection facile à contourner parceque le coeur est open-source ptet, non?

Pour le DVD d'install je connais plus d'une personne qui à maudit Microsoft en voyant que son OS était bouzillé et en se rendant compte qu'il avait pas de quoi le réinstaller.

Quand aux coup dans les pattes à Microsoft, je suis sceptique : les ordis resteront vendus avec windows, que les gens l'utilisent où pas et Apple ne pourra pas tenter de partenariat avec les fabricants sur des modèles non spécifiques. De plus faut pas oublier que l'actionnaire no1 d'Apple c'est Microsoft!

----------

## pijalu

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De la mêm manière que L4linux tourne sur le même matos que le kernel linux (à version d'OSkit équivalentes), open Darwin tournera là où les drivers FreeBSD le permettent (soit à peu près comme linux quelques mois avant) donc non, c'est pas approximatif.
> 
> Protection facile à contourner parceque le coeur est open-source ptet, non?
> ...

 

[FYI]

hmm, pour les drivers, c pas aussi simple helas... *BSD a un coeur mieux construit que Darwin, donc le portage n'est pas aussi facile (helas, mais c certain que porter est tjs plus simple que reecrire... et ca risque de devenir une mode...)

Oui, ca aide d'avoir le coeur en opensrc mais pas vraiment plus que pour du closed src... Le TPM, ben il est pas en open-src... ni rosetta... ce qui signifie que cela aurait pu etre bcp plus dur a faire...

Pour le DVD d'install, hmm... je crois ke c Apple k'ils ont maudits  :Wink:  ...mais c'est comme avec ubuntu (a tord) [gentoo moins, car avec le systeme d'install, ils ne peuvent maudir qu'eux memes, c'est plus difficile de rejeter la faute quand on doit taper 3 lignes ... ]

Il n'empeche, je regarde les choses avec distance (j'ai essayer - j'ai fais "hehe"... mais je garde mon nux)... mais le taux de succes de l'install est assez elever... specialement depuis que le dvd d'install est maintenant patchable et installable sur la plupart de machines... et de ce que je lis sur les forums, y'a pas des masses qui comprends vraiment bien un systeme BSD... c ce qui m'etonne le plus ( niveau proche du "First Time Unix")... 

[/FYI]

Microsoft est un actionnaire non-votant me semble (et donc sans pouvoir..Il a juste droit a des dividentes)... et non majoritaire (dans mes souvenirs, c max 5%)... et ils ne me semble pas etre devenu les meilleurs amis du monde... cf http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05233/555012.stm

Par rapport au constructeurs et consort... je ne suis pas si sur... Si monsieur tout-le-monde veux MacOS sur sa machine, il aura son MacOS... Apple a deja reussis des coups avec son iMac, son iPod etc... ils sont doue pour le marketing... et (AstaLa)Vista semble bien loin de faire l'unanimite...

Mais bon, j'avoue donner MON avis.. Si j'etais a sa place, je ne passerais pas a cote de cette opportunite, mais c moi (je n'as pas monter une boite de cette taille...donc c a prendre avec des pincettes  :Wink:  )...mais le seul qui decide, c le tres amusant Steve Jobs... je suis en fait curieux... c'est comme pour Lost... je donne mes hypotheses...

[OTW]

Ne jamais regarder sa conf pour l'introduction de Mac...(cf http://www.kottke.org/05/01/jobs-macintosh-video) ... risque de courrir chez son vendeur informatique et lui demander si il vends encore ce Mac...

[/OTW]

[un peu troll]

Desole de pourir le topic de Microsoft... tres tres dsl  :Wink: 

[/un peu troll]

----------

## pijalu

Vista... rien que du bon

http://news.com.com/Hollywood%2C+Microsoft+align+on+new+Windows/2100-1025_3-5844393.html?part=rss&tag=5844393&subj=news  :Shocked: 

----------

## LaMs

Bon peut-être un peu OFF mais... Vous savez ce qui m'enrage ? Je sais pas si c'est comme sa en France, mais nous au québec ya une loi qui oblige les vendeurs d'ordinateurs à inclure un os dans les machines. Mais chose qui m'enrage, c'est qu'il ne nous offre aucun choix sur le système d'exploitation!   :Evil or Very Mad:  Alors ce qui va arriver, c'est que Mr.Toutlemonde qui veut être fin pour sa famille et acheter un ordi pour noël va être oubliger d'acheter une machine plus cher (parce que besoins de plus de ressources) et en plus n'aura pas le choix d'avoir Windows Vista !   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je vais arrêter la ! La "Cutification" (j'invente un mot sa vien de "cute" ) du OS de microsoft m'écoeur!

Pis le gars dans l'article ya raison! Le fait de cacher ce qui se passe au utilisateur va faire que plusieurs vont se tourner vers des OS alternatif !

[EDIT] Je devais être sur le crac! vaire !!!!Last edited by LaMs on Mon Sep 12, 2005 6:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dais

C'est pareil en France, faut se battre pour se faire rembourser son windows ..

Solution: acheter un PC dont on choisit soi-même les pièces  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Le titre est toujours pas conforme..

----------

## Dais

Bah, il a pas posté depuis qu'il est venu ici pour faire sa pub ..

----------

## boozo

oui y'a des spécialiste dans le genre... bon "lock" alors... ?!?   :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Bah, il a pas posté depuis qu'il est venu ici pour faire sa pub ..

 

Ceci dit il a quand même édité son post entre temps!

On est passé de :

 *Quote:*   

> Le jour tant attendu est enfin arrivé

 

à:

 *Quote:*   

> Mais de quoi donc aura l'air...

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

Il a du avoir peur des réactions...en même temps on pouvait s'y attendre...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   Bah, il a pas posté depuis qu'il est venu ici pour faire sa pub .. 
> 
> Ceci dit il a quand même édité son post entre temps!
> 
> On est passé de :
> ...

 

Il aurait pu éditer le titre!!! sinon je propose qu'on le laisse reposer en paix ce thread afin qu'il se perde au plus vite dans les abîmes du forum.

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Il aurait pu éditer le titre!!! sinon je propose qu'on le laisse reposer en paix ce thread afin qu'il se perde au plus vite dans les abîmes du forum.

 

Il vaudrait mieux le locker, sinon il y aura toujours un co...ard (moi par exemple) pour le faire remonter ....

----------

## Dais

Ghoti: ispice di co...ard !!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## TGL

Hmmm, effectivement, je le croyais enterré pour de bon celui là, mais non, le revoilà...

Bon bah lock, comme ça ça sera clair.

----------

